# Building a New Rabbitry



## Fire-Man

Building a Rabbitry Trailer. It is a dual axle trailer(got two tires removed while building it). It is 9 1/2ft x 31ft. It will hold 20 36x30 cages. I like the Idea of being able to move it any where I want around the farm. Should finish it this week.


----------



## sandc

I noticed the wire under each side. Waste out but no predators in. I like that, fertilize and move on.


----------



## ChuckNora

Wow! That's gonna be awesome! I'd love to build something like that someday. Or need that many cages. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## dkhern

looks great goodd luck


----------



## Fire-Man

sandc said:


> I noticed the wire under each side. Waste out but no predators in. I like that, fertilize and move on.


Garden Bound---LOL.


----------



## dlbeckwo

Thats an EPIC idea...is that an old mobile home trailer frame? Keep the pics coming,,,


----------



## Fire-Man

ChuckNora said:


> Wow! That's gonna be awesome! I'd love to build something like that someday. Or need that many cages. Can't wait to see it all done.


I started raising meat rabbits a year ago and set them up in a temporary place to see if I wanted to continue raising. I am Hooked and the meat is awsome. So this is going to be my permanent, but moveable rabbitry. I have that many cages set-up now in the temporary set-up.


----------



## Fire-Man

dlbeckwo said:


> Thats an EPIC idea...is that an old mobile home trailer frame? Keep the pics coming,,,


Its a 32ft camper frame, I found the camper on craigslist, it was beyond repair from water damage. All I mainly wanted was the frame so I removed anything good and tore the camper part off the frame. Sold the aluminum of the sides and the wire for almost enough to pay for it.


----------



## Fire-Man

This is the camper before I removed it from the frame. I should have posted it in the original post.


----------



## TroutRiver

This is great. I did something similar with a camper trailer that I converted into a small goat milking parlor last year. But I have since sold all my goats, AND a tree fell on it back in October. The trailer itself is pretty trashed but the frame is still good. Now you've got me thinking about all the possibilities for its NEXT conversion! 

I would love to see more photos of the process and the finished product!


----------



## AprilW

Great idea! I wish I had more space to make use of something like this! I doubt my neighbors would approve...


----------



## tailwagging

so cool!


----------



## saritamae

That's a fantastic idea! Can't wait to see pics as it progresses.


----------



## Fire-Man

Ok Here is some more pictures of my Mobile Rabbitry. I am calling it "Meals On Wheels" LOL. 

I got to build my door and spray some finish on the boards to repell water(after they dry some..nailed them on straight off the sawmill), No more boards will be put on the sides. I want it open for summer time and I will hang heavy tarps on the outside during winter to keep the wind off them. Hope to get the cages in it in a few days if I get some free time. Think I am going to get the wife to pait that rusty tounge--LOL.


----------



## SherryB

That is really incredible! I was over driving through Louisiana in Oct and saw rows and rows of old FEMA trailers from Katrina. Parked as close together as they could be parked. Too bad Mr. Govt can't make them available for the taking. This could be done for rabbits, chickens, etc.


----------



## Fat Man

SherryB said:


> Too bad Mr. Govt can't make them available for the taking.


You can have one at a price. Auction


----------



## Aimee

I LOVE it! I wish I could build something like that


----------



## cindilu

I love what you created but you should also go into building small houses, just sayin.


----------



## HoofPick

What an awesome idea!


----------



## Markymark68

Excellent and novel idea - I would love to build something like that but I would have to overcome the issue of snakes getting in from below and sides. Unfortunately Australia has too many poisonous and dangerous snakes  Is there a threat of snakes crawling in where you are?

Great workmanship too - can wait to see a photo of it finished with the cages hanging.


----------



## dlbeckwo

It says hes from SC...Im from SE Georgia and we have the same poisonous snakes mainly rattlers and moccasins which are to fat to likely get to the height of those cages...


----------



## Dead Rabbit

brilliant. i really like it alot. 

only upgrade i could recommend is using #7 or 9 rebar in place of the wood floor jouists where the wire is under the cages. even treated lumber wont hold up to rabbit ----. 

other than that, im very impressed. and inspired.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dead Rabbit said:


> brilliant. i really like it alot.
> 
> only upgrade i could recommend is using #7 or 9 rebar in place of the wood floor jouists where the wire is under the cages. even treated lumber wont hold up to rabbit ----.
> 
> other than that, im very impressed. and inspired.


I already planned to cut and bend metal in a upside down V and place them over the treated floor jouist so little to no urine hits them. I will still be collecting the poop on window screens unless I put the trailer in my garden in the cooler months. The trailer will have to be in the shade of trees during the hot months.


----------



## Fire-Man

Markymark68 said:


> Excellent and novel idea - I would love to build something like that but I would have to overcome the issue of snakes getting in from below and sides. Unfortunately Australia has too many poisonous and dangerous snakes  Is there a threat of snakes crawling in where you are?
> 
> Great workmanship too - can wait to see a photo of it finished with the cages hanging.


My cages are on a dirt floor now with chainlink dog kennels around them. I have never lost a Rabbit to a snake and my present cages are about 100ft from a 2 acre lake, with snakes in/around it. Could happen, just never has so far.


----------



## Treewhisper

Your camper could have also been a mobile chicken coop. I got a trashed 15 ft camper off of craigslist for free, gutted it and hung milk crates on the walls for nest boxes and did the floors like yours too. 

Did you put wire netting under the roof above the door and between the roof beams to keep ***** out?


----------



## lexa

Markymark68 said:


> Excellent and novel idea - I would love to build something like that but I would have to overcome the issue of snakes getting in from below and sides.


 You could put smaller sized mesh on the floor and sides to keep snakes from getting in. 
It looks so nice, Fire_Man!


----------



## Pheasant283

Nice Work! I like it. Will you be hanging the cages? Will you have canvas or tarps that you can fold down on the sides for cold weather?


----------



## ttamd

great idea! how is the floor connected to the trailer though?


----------



## Fire-Man

OK Lots of Questions to answer.

Treewhisper, I have all the chicken houses I need---LOL. I got a permanant chicken house and several chicken tractors as well as a portable chicken house on wheels. Really needed a permanant rabbitry. I did put wire in both ends at the roof today but not between the joists. If I need it between the joists I will put it in. I just have never had a problem with raccoons etc. Keep in mind that All My cages are closed in. If a raccoon was to get in the trailer he would have to figure out how to open the cage doors to get to the rabbits. He might get some feed out the feeder but I do not think I will have that problem---if I do I will take care of it.

Ttamd all the floor joists are screwed to the frame by predrilling the frame at every location.

pheasant283 All the cages will be attached to the studs on the back and will be wired/hunged on the front to the ceiling joists. It will have roll up tarps on the sides and back. The front will just have a bungie corded tarps which will be removed during the summer.

Lexa, I have been raising rabbits for a long time(first ones in 1977) I just got into Meat rabbits a year ago. I have never had a snake problem, never seen a snake in my rabbitry. All my cages are hanging and are built with good wire. Sure a smaller snake could go through the 1x1/1x2 wire on the top/sides if they wanted but I have never had that problem "yet" and all my rabbitrys have always had chainlink sides with dirt floor to keep animals away from my cages.

Dead Rabbit All the floor foists are protected by upside down V shaped metal over the top of them. All the rabbit cages will have rear pee guards so very little urine will get splashed on the studs and shoe plate. Plus all the poop will be collected on screens just under the cages.

Hope I answered all questions. I did get some time to work on it today. Hope to start hanging some of the spare cages tomorrow. I will take a few more pictures. We are suppose to be around 78 degrees tomorrow, might have to run a fan on the rabbits this winter...LOL. Thanks


----------



## TroutRiver

Very impressive! Thanks for posting this, you have inspired me!


----------



## Pat Lamar

This is, by far, the absolute BEST idea I've seen, yet, for utilizing a camper/trailer for raising rabbits! Many have tried, but they always simply gutted out the inside of the frame and moved the cages inside... with no ventilation and the manure falling directly onto the floor. Needless to say, I am extremely impressed. Kudos!

Pat Lamar


----------



## Fire-Man

I am about finished, got to get the automatic waters hooked up and some water seal on the untreated boards when they dry a little more. I moved the rabbits today, they are drinking out of bowls right now. I am doing these pictures in two post so they will not be so many pics to load.


----------



## Fire-Man

In case you all forgot the last picture is what all this work was for----LOL.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

that is the coolest thing ive ever seen in reference to rabbits. great job man. im a jealous soul.

id figure outa way to have power to it in summer, have a couple of fans perhaps that can hinge up outa the way at times and move air through it in the hot summer. similar to the tunnel ventilation used on commercial chicken and hog farms.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dead Rabbit said:


> that is the coolest thing ive ever seen in reference to rabbits. great job man. im a jealous soul.
> 
> id figure outa way to have power to it in summer, have a couple of fans perhaps that can hinge up outa the way at times and move air through it in the hot summer. similar to the tunnel ventilation used on commercial chicken and hog farms.


Thanks for the compliments!! It will be parked under the shade of trees and stay shaded all day during the summer. It will have 2 fans on a thermostat that will keep them a breeze and they will be run off solar. It is so easy to move other than just being BIG. During the colder days I will park it where it can get some sun on the top. If you will notice it has the water tank that was in the camper above the front door, I think it is 50 gallon at the least. Should hold them a few days.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

cool deal. solar. i love solar. i dont personnaly have anything solar yet. but ive been reading up on it alot lately. 
so your water system is gravity fed? will you ever have any problems with freezing in the winter? im thinking its not common down your way for temps to get to cold for to long. my system is gravity fed, and its no good once it gets to low 20's and stays there for a day or so.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dead Rabbit said:


> cool deal. solar. i love solar. i dont personnaly have anything solar yet. but ive been reading up on it alot lately.
> so your water system is gravity fed? will you ever have any problems with freezing in the winter? im thinking its not common down your way for temps to get to cold for to long. my system is gravity fed, and its no good once it gets to low 20's and stays there for a day or so.


D.R. I have the brass automatic waterers which can not take hardly any pressure, so yes they are gravity fed. I went with the big tank for two reasons, first being I can move it I might not be close to a water hose to refill it and Secondly because I had it/free in a way---LOL. I have a 30 gallon tank to put on my golfcart and a 12 volt pump to add water to the tank if It is not close to a water source. Sure if it gets below freezing---which is fixing to happen in the next few days. I just drain the tank/water pipe and put water in the bowls they are using right now. If we are going to stay above freezing for a few days I will refill and let them Use the automatic waterers. We do not have Long period of staying below freezing.
Just have to watch the weather.


----------



## Fire-Man

Pat Lamar said:


> This is, by far, the absolute BEST idea I've seen, yet, for utilizing a camper/trailer for raising rabbits! Many have tried, but they always simply gutted out the inside of the frame and moved the cages inside... with no ventilation and the manure falling directly onto the floor. Needless to say, I am extremely impressed. Kudos!
> 
> Pat Lamar


Thanks Pat, Keep in mind if you missed it in a earlier post----I collect the poop on window screens(you can see them under the cages) and carry it to my worm beds which are setup in another Camper. If I have more poop than I need for the worms(which I do) I dry it and save it for the garden come spring. With this setup if I move it to the garden for a while I can remove the screens and let it fall to the dirt and till it in when I move the trailer.


----------



## Treewhisper

That is absolutely OUTSTANDING!!! I'm really impressed and my wife says it takes alot for me to be impressed.  You should send a picture to the ARBA magazine, Countryside Journal and ACRES USA. I'm sure you would generate alot of publicity.

What is the length and width of the trailer? Can a car tow this or do you use an F150? Did you use fiberglass for the roof?

I was trying to figure out your watering system. It looks like the PVC pipes run along the bottom front of your cages. Where did you put the nipples for them to drink?

I gutted out a couple of pop up campers and turned one into a portable chicken coop and the other into a duck coop. My wife is looking at this thread going "oh no not again, not another crazy project!" :rock:


----------



## Fire-Man

Treewhisper said:


> That is absolutely OUTSTANDING!!! I'm really impressed and my wife says it takes alot for me to be impressed.  You should send a picture to the ARBA magazine, Countryside Journal and ACRES USA. I'm sure you would generate alot of publicity.
> 
> What is the length and width of the trailer? Can a car tow this or do you use an F150? Did you use fiberglass for the roof?
> 
> I was trying to figure out your watering system. It looks like the PVC pipes run along the bottom front of your cages. Where did you put the nipples for them to drink?
> 
> I gutted out a couple of pop up campers and turned one into a portable chicken coop and the other into a duck coop. My wife is looking at this thread going "oh no not again, not another crazy project!" :rock:


LOL, Thanks!! It is app 10ft x32ft x 6 1/2ft ceiling height. The watering system was not installed yet in the pictures. I just got that done today. What you are seeing under the cages is probably the white metal framed window screens I collect the poop on. I did not build this to pull on the street, just to move around the farm. I could move it with my truck but I just use my tractor. It has metal 5V tin on the top.


----------



## Joan

That is a great design and idea! Looking forward to seeing more pics when it's all done.


----------



## lamina1982

where you concerned at all using treated lumber around the rabbits? Im just finishing up something and I used treated as I know they no longer use arsenic and decks and kids things are made with treated but it sounds as if some are worried if the rabbits even contact the wood-I was thinking as long as they couldn't chew it theyd be safe?


----------



## 1sttimemom

Hey kinda like my "bunny wagon". We bought it last summer for $200. It's a small camper trailer someone gutted and built rabbit cages into it. Worked awesome. They made a drain system and gutters so we have even hosed it out at times. Yours will be fancier I think. I also can put a tiny electric heater in ours and it keeps all the water from freezing. Right now we only have 2 pet bunnies in there but we have also raised several chicks in the cages too. We pull in under shade tree in summer and put it in a sunny spot for winter.


----------



## SilverFlame819

I'm curious why the cages are set so low... I've always preferred mine between elbow and shoulder level.


----------



## Fire-Man

SilverFlame819 said:


> I'm curious why the cages are set so low... I've always preferred mine between elbow and shoulder level.


 

All my cages open in the middle of the top, so I got them at waist height. A few of my back cages have doors on the front, I still add a door to the top so I can keep them all the same height.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

if i could go back and rebuild all my cages, id make them open from the top. mine open from the front, b/c i wanted to double tier them. seemed the right thing to do at the time, but as usual, in the long run..............

top opening is so much user-er friendly.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dead Rabbit said:


> if i could go back and rebuild all my cages, id make them open from the top. mine open from the front, b/c i wanted to double tier them. seemed the right thing to do at the time, but as usual, in the long run..............
> 
> top opening is so much user-er friendly.


You got that right!! And double stacking can be a pain in the butt. My double stacked ones--the poop was caught on screens and the urine went down a angled tin piece and went into drains. I liked that better than empting pans. 

DR can't you do yours like mine that has a door on the front---add a door to the top too??


----------



## Fire-Man

1sttimemom said:


> Hey kinda like my "bunny wagon". We bought it last summer for $200. It's a small camper trailer someone gutted and built rabbit cages into it. Worked awesome. They made a drain system and gutters so we have even hosed it out at times. Yours will be fancier I think. I also can put a tiny electric heater in ours and it keeps all the water from freezing. Right now we only have 2 pet bunnies in there but we have also raised several chicks in the cages too. We pull in under shade tree in summer and put it in a sunny spot for winter.


Your Bunny Wagon sounds like it works good for what you need. I wanted something movable. I also had 60ft of cages I wanted to hang and I wanted it "Open" for the summer time, so this is what I came up with. So far I really like it.


----------



## Fire-Man

lamina1982 said:


> where you concerned at all using treated lumber around the rabbits? Im just finishing up something and I used treated as I know they no longer use arsenic and decks and kids things are made with treated but it sounds as if some are worried if the rabbits even contact the wood-I was thinking as long as they couldn't chew it theyd be safe?


Well None of my rabbits can get to any of the treated wood. I think there would be more risk with humans walking barefoot on treated walk ways, treated pool decks and treated porches.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Fire-Man said:


> You got that right!! And double stacking can be a pain in the butt. My double stacked ones--the poop was caught on screens and the urine went down a angled tin piece and went into drains. I liked that better than empting pans.
> 
> DR can't you do yours like mine that has a door on the front---add a door to the top too??



no sir. mine were built to fit a certain way, and i had to double stack them just to maximize space. in order to get as many rabbits in as small an area as i had. i have to stand on something to reach some of my second row. thatts why i built all my cages only 16" tall to keep the second row as low as possible. 

i'll take pics one day and post them they will describe my set up better than i can


----------



## Dead Rabbit

lamina1982 said:


> where you concerned at all using treated lumber around the rabbits? Im just finishing up something and I used treated as I know they no longer use arsenic and decks and kids things are made with treated but it sounds as if some are worried if the rabbits even contact the wood-I was thinking as long as they couldn't chew it theyd be safe?



imo all that hype about the dangers of treated lumber is just that........hype.

rabbits usually wont chew treated lumber like they will untreated. but they will still gnaw on it to a degree. it hasnt killed one yet.


----------



## lamina1982

Thanks Dead Rabbit. I wasn't concerned-but then seemed to find all sorts of people saying how bad it was, even if they sat on it ..lol.. I plan on covering exposed areas with wire to prevent chewing.


----------



## Lorelai

Fire-Man said:


> All my cages open in the middle of the top, so I got them at waist height. A few of my back cages have doors on the front, I still add a door to the top so I can keep them all the same height.


I love our top opening cages! I'm not very tall, so cages that open from the top are way easier for me to use. Especially when I need to take a doe to the buck. Also, it makes handling the babies way easier!


----------



## 1sttimemom

Wow!!! That turned out super nice. Our little Bunny Wagon trailer works great too for a small scale. The girl we bought it from raises show rabbits and when she went to college out of state she didn't want to give it up. So she did this camper trailer & was able to haul the bunnies all with her throughout college to 2 diff states. And since it was enclosed she could park it next to her apartment and nobody was the wiser. Pretty smart girl. She used a small window AC in summer and sm electric heat in winter. It's got I think 28 or so cages and all piped for nipple water system. Even used the original water tank from the trailer and you fill with a hose so you can just fill that up once a week or so.


----------



## MDKatie

Amazing work!


----------



## Dead Rabbit

lamina1982 said:


> Thanks Dead Rabbit. I wasn't concerned-but then seemed to find all sorts of people saying how bad it was, even if they sat on it ..lol.. I plan on covering exposed areas with wire to prevent chewing.



lol............so many have the chicken little syndrome. the sky is falling, the sky is falling, the sky is falling.

i got banned from a site for about 6 hrs cause i said use treated lumber for fence posts. but it was over turned, i soon left that site anyway.

many were saying they didnt want their goats even rubbing up against treated fence posts. LMBO....

i dont know how some people can even face life every morning b/c of all the dangers that are out there, just waiting to get them


----------



## ttamd

can you take some pictures showing how the cages are being held up by the wires? and how the wire is tied? and all of that stuff. thanks!


----------



## Fire-Man

ttamd said:


> can you take some pictures showing how the cages are being held up by the wires? and how the wire is tied? and all of that stuff. thanks!


Look at post 33--third picture down---Look on the right side you can see 2 of the silver wires if you look close. The wires are hanging from the overhead joice. I use a level laid across the cage from front to back. The wires are already attached to the over head joice---I wrap the wires around the front edge of the cage where you would use a J clip to attach the front piece to the top piece. I then twist the wire around its self and then bend the last couple inches down so I dont catch my arm on it---in other words no end of wires sticking up to get hurt on. My Cages are built out of heavy wire so attaching the wire at the top is not a problem. If the cage wire was not as heavy of a gauge I would bring it down and attach it to the floor. If you do not understand I can take a closer picture.


----------



## ttamd

if you could take a closer picture that would be great! 

i used to have my cages hanging with wire but the cages became bent; the spots where the wire was hanging was held up but the rest of the cage was sagging down. i used 14 gauge wire but i think the problem is that i used 2"x4" when i should have used 1"x2". what gauge do you use?


----------



## Fire-Man

ttamd said:


> if you could take a closer picture that would be great!
> 
> i used to have my cages hanging with wire but the cages became bent; the spots where the wire was hanging was held up but the rest of the cage was sagging down. i used 14 gauge wire but i think the problem is that i used 2"x4" when i should have used 1"x2". what gauge do you use?


I will try to get you a closer picture. I never heard of anyone using 2x4" wire on a rabbit cage. The young rabbits can crawl right through it. Most of My cages are 1x2 on the sides with the baby saver wire towards the bottom which is 1/2 x 1. The bottom is 1/2 x 1". The top on most is 1x2" but some are 1x1".

If you will look at post 33, 4th picture showing the babies, you can see how my cage/wire size etc.


----------



## Fire-Man

Ttamd, This is a picture of the wire which is hanging from the ceiling, it is wrapped a complete 360 around the two cage wires then wrapped around itself.


----------



## Fire-Man

This is a few more pics of the Meals On Wheels. One is showing it "Wrapped" up to block the wind. The two pics in the loft shows where the extra poop screens and rabbit beds are stored. One is showing the automatic waterers. The one with the young rabbits is the same rabbits that were cuddled up together in post 33 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## brandkelz

This is absolutely amazing....I am looking for frames right now....this is so sick!


----------



## Fire-Man

brandkelz said:


> This is absolutely amazing....I am looking for frames right now....this is so sick!


Thanks. I moved this yesterday and because of the temporary skirt under pinning it took 10 minutes. Not to bad for moving your whole rabbitry to a new location. I Love It.


----------



## aart

Are those just standard purchased window screens? Did you build your cages to fit the screen size...or do the standard cage size and screen size just luckily match up?

A beautiful facilty, fun to build _and_ work in!


----------



## Fire-Man

aart said:


> Are those just standard purchased window screens? Did you build your cages to fit the screen size...or do the standard cage size and screen size just luckily match up?
> 
> A beautiful facilty, fun to build _and_ work in!


The deal with the screens was pure luck. I am a "hoarder" organized, but have alot stored. A few years back a neighbor helped a big furniture store clean out their warehouse because they were moving. He has a "burn" hole on his property--that he was unloading alot of cardboard boxes and he called me and ask if I had any use for some free, new window screens, I ran over and said sure I will take them---Had No idea what I was going to do with them but I stored them. Boxes and boxes of new screens. Probably close 100 screens and most all were the same size. When I built my other temporary rabbitery before building this one using these same cages that I found on craigslist--- these Screens Luckily fit perfect. I still have my other original 9 hole rabbitry setup that I have used for years and it has homemade hanging cages. I used these same screens but had to cut them down some. Cutting down this type of screen is easy and only takes minutes. I think people remove their screens and instal storm windows because I have picked up several stacks of screens at the auctions I attend for almost nothing. No one would bid against me for a stack of screens--Guess They do not think of "ways" to reuse them---LOL. I got them in storage until needed.


----------



## MamaSheepdog

Fire-Man, 

That is an amazing set-up! Very impressive, and excellent craftsmanship on the wood work. 

My husband had an excellent point when he saw this- no need for a building permit, since it is mobile!

Despite the fact that our land is mostly hills, this might be an option for us simply to avoid permit fees when we expand our rabbitry. 

I do have one question- does the tension of your tie down straps for the tarp make it easy to roll the tarp back up, or is the end opposite the crank supported in some way?


----------



## sam03

Very nice work!


----------



## Fire-Man

MamaSheepdog said:


> Fire-Man,
> I do have one question- does the tension of your tie down straps for the tarp make it easy to roll the tarp back up, or is the end opposite the crank supported in some way?


It rolls up and down with ease. The rolled up tarp is supported by itself---from where the tarp is hanging. The straps are just to keep the wind from blowing the tarp away from the side of the rabbitry. The straps are a little loose until the tarp is rolled all the way down then they get tight. I was planning to make a metal piece where each strap is attached at the bottom and screw this piece under the bottom and let it hang out a couple inches, attach the strap there so the strap stays tight all the time, but it works so good the way it is, I am not going to change it!


----------



## HayBabies

Very nice. Great idea. Don't know if you have raccoons in your area. Might want to put up some wire on the roof arches. Raccoons can really tear up a rabbitry if they can get in. I've had them pull adult rabbits right through the cage wire.


----------



## Fire-Man

HayBabies said:


> Very nice. Great idea. Don't know if you have raccoons in your area. Might want to put up some wire on the roof arches. Raccoons can really tear up a rabbitry if they can get in. I've had them pull adult rabbits right through the cage wire.


Thanks!, Look at the pictures in post 32 and 33 on page 2 of this thread----you can clearly see the wire in the gable ends. We do have plenty of raccoons, but my cages are built out of 1"x1" and/or 1"x2" heavy gauge wire and I have never had a problem even when the cages were hanging out in the open with no protection for years.


----------



## SherryB

What are you trying to do Fireman? Get this post warmed up again so you make us all drool and wish again for a castle like your rolling castle!  I will say I'd never gone back to the older replies about this until yesterday and in doing so, I discovered how you came upon all those window screens.


----------



## HayBabies

Fire-Man said:


> Thanks!, Look at the pictures in post 32 and 33 on page 2 of this thread----you can clearly see the wire in the gable ends. We do have plenty of raccoons, but my cages are built out of 1"x1" and/or 1"x2" heavy gauge wire and I have never had a problem even when the cages were hanging out in the open with no protection for years.


Oh sorry. I didn't look at the other pages.. Very nice building.. Great idea..


----------



## Fire-Man

SherryB said:


> What are you trying to do Fireman? Get this post warmed up again so you make us all drool and wish again for a castle like your rolling castle!  I will say I'd never gone back to the older replies about this until yesterday and in doing so, I discovered how you came upon all those window screens.


LOL, no, I was just replying to a Reply. Sherry, this is a good example----If you do not read from the beginning---you can miss alot!


----------



## aart

Fire-Man said:


> .....If you do not read from the beginning---you can miss alot!


always best to read the whole thread before replying, my questions are usually answered that way...sometimes I have to read it twice!


----------

